# Showtime and Showtime Extreme: Official Daniel Jacobs vs. Peter Quillin Round by Round



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm coming out of retirement for this one.

We start at 6:00pm Central time on Showtime Extreme
Chris Algieri vs Eric Bone (great card)
Marcus Browne vs. Francisco Sierra

Showtime Main Card
Jesus Cuellar vs Johnathan Oquendo
Danny Jacobs vs. Peter Quillin

---
Hopefully we have a great fight, great conversation, and the site holds up.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I actually thought Bone would give Porter more problems than he did, doing a bit of research on his he looked decent but Porter looked too powerful, Algieri poses a different set of problems, Algieri UD but Bone may have his moments, he seems up for it

Sierra is a workhorse, but Browne will have too much from the little I;ve seen of him, he;s on the up, Sierra is war torn and tough, but a bit TOO war torn. Browne TKO early

Cuellar vs Oquendo..tough one, Cuellar is open, but strong, Oquendo is pretty much the same but a little bit slower, yet more battle tested. I think this is fight of the night, 50/50 for me

Jacobs vs Quillin. Well I said what I thought on a previous page. In short, love Jacobs (hard not to) and Quillin is hit and miss but I just think he takes Jacobs out in this one after a few tetchy early rounds


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

gonna have to rush home after work to see this one. Very good event


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

When does the undercard start?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Did the Cork Cuban Luis Garcia win in the first? 

Let's hope he sticks at it and doesn't go the way of Mike Perez, but a 4 year lay off isn't a good sign


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> When does the undercard start?


Starting right now on Showtime Extreme
We are live


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Barclays is packed already. on the outside.
People filling in for the undercard too, unlike the Cotto Canelo undercard


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marcus Browne vs. Fancisco Seirra
Seirra came in over weight, probably lost some of that purse.

Fight starting now


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Starting right now on Showtime Extreme
> We are live


Nuts. My stream isn't working. Anyone have a good one? (For trout fishing, of course. :smile )


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Nuts. My stream isn't working. Anyone have a good one? (For trout fishing, of course. :smile )


The Boxnation one starts in an hour :/ missing the others


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Browne looking better and better working nicely behind that jab.
Jabbing body and head..
Landing some nice left hand bombs.k

Huge left and right rhook followup from Brown.
Putting on some nice heavy work on Sierra.
Hard left to the body.

Browne doing whatever he wants to do and Sierra already resorting to swinging wild and hoping he lands something.

10 - 9 Browne


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> The Boxnation one starts in an hour :/ missing the others


Nuts. I'm a big fan / supporter of Marcus Browne. I think he's got the goods to give Kovalev a very tough night.

Well, I'll see it tomorrow, no doubt.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Browne just walking Sierra down now.
Heavy lefts to the body
Heavy left and right to body of Siera.
Browne just atacking the body of Sierra left and right to the body.
Browne giving Sierra some movement, lands a nice lead left to the body of Sierra.
Browne using the legs to stay out of range and another double jab left right to the body of Sierra.
Browne jabbing and keeping range..
Double jab left to body of Sierra..
Double jab and left lands on Sierra, hard left to body of Sierra and Ref Earl Brown warns him for low shots..
Sierra trying to walks forad and wing. Sierra eats a big left to the body.
Browne flurries lands a nice right over the guard and ties up.
Left through Sierra's guard,
Sierra charges lands nothign and that is the bell.

10 - 9 Browne
20 - 18 Browne


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice, 'Bama. Keep it up!


Browne does go to the body like nobody's business, which is one reason I think he'd give Sergey some trouble. 

Also that deadly right hook of his.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Browne out again pressing jabbing, another right hook.
Nice left to body of Sierra.
Right hook left from Browne.
Browne starting to feint now and range and he is jabbbing. Nice right hook from Browne.
Sierra trying to stalk now missed his wide rigth and left.
Browne jabbing now, Sierra in the corner.. Nice right hook from Browne on Sierra leaningin. Nice hard eft from Browne around the guard. Another hard left to body of Sierra. and Sierra ties up.
Browne stalking lands a jab left.
Browne feinting and using the legts to move out of range when Sierra lunges and they tie up.

Nice left and right hook from Browne and he slips to the side.
Browne just dominating him with distance now.

10 - 9 Browne
30 - 27 Browne


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ringside doctor stops the fight due to the cuts and swelling Browne landed on Sierra.
Pretty shit stoppage to be honest but it was only going to end in a notable


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Browne out again pressing jabbing, another right hook.
> Nice left to body of Sierra.
> Right hook left from Browne.
> Browne starting to feint now and range and he is jabbbing. Nice right hook from Browne.
> ...


My fav thing about Brown is how he's able to land his left from waaay outside, despite his surprisingly short reach. Kind of like Thabiso Mchunu.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

First prediction down (cuts count!)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Algieri and co coming out ot the ring next


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Algieri is out the cage!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Bone didn't look as small at the weigh in as I thought considering how big Algieri is and how small Bone looked vs Porter


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Algieri looks to have adapted more of a pro style. Not so much wasted movement. Not hopping around too much. How fast this guy learns and adapts is pretty amazing.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Trading jabs
Chris on the outside getting right
Algieri lands a nice right to the body.
Bone jabs to the body, Algieri landsa a nice upstairgs
They exchange Chris lands a nice left.
Jab right to body of Algieri.
.
Algieri pressing behind jab.
Nice left to body of Algieri.
Bone lands nice right and left to teh body of Algieri
Algieri stalking. Nice right from Chris.
Bone lands right to the body.
Bone pressing behind jab misses two uppercuts misses a right.
Nice right to body of Bone.

Nice right from Bone,, Nice left and right to body of Bone, big counter right from Bone and it stuns Chris a little.
Chris jabbing and pressing more now.
Nice right to body of Algieri. Chris is stalking neither lands anything of note.

Very close round.

10 - 9 Bone


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Algieri extremely aggressive and flat footed. Has really adapted a aggressive, boxer puncher style. Looks like a totally different fighter. Interesting how this will play out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Algieri pressing hard behind the jab now.
Hard right and left to body of Bone.
Chriss pressing more behind the jab now.
Chris stops and is now sitting back, Chris lands a nice counter left off a Bone coming in.
.Hard ddouble left body and head from Bone.
4 shot combo to body of Bone..
Hard counter left from Bone during an exchange stuns Chris again.
Hard left and right to the body again, another flurry to body of Bone.
Chris back to jabbing and misses a right off the jab.
Bone jabbing and Bone lands a nice right to the body.
Chris jabbing to the head.
.
Chris misses lead right and is tied up.
Bone lands a nice left to the body but chris lands a nice right to the head.
Nice lead right from Chris.
They trade lefts.
Chris jabbing and moving now.

10 - 9 Algieri
19 - 19 even


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Algieri does not look like his fluid, relaxed self. Very tight. Right when I say that he lands a crisp hard lead left hook. So strange. Algieri taking clean shots but also dishing it out.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Algieri beginning to change levels. Going down and up, nice waist movement. Looks to be thinking more has a lot of confidence in the left hook nearly trading hooks. Better keep that right hand guard up.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Algieri jabbing and keeping range, nothing landing.
Bone jabs to the body misses a right.
Chris jabbing and feinting low.
Bone misses a right to the body.
Big right hand from Algieri
Hard left and rights to body of Bone.
Jab right to body of Bone..
Bone misses a jab right.
Chris jabbing and then taking step back.
Nice right arond Chris's guard.
Bone moving lands nice left going back on Chris.
Double jab up and down from Chris.
Chris outside jabbing and moving.
Bone lands a grazing left coming in and they ty up.
Nice right from Chris on the inse.
Nice left from Algieri.
They trade jabs. Missed jab right from Bone.
Algieri feinting misses a jab and right.
Nice right from Chris, jab and another right from Chris at the bell.

10 - 9 Algieri
29 - 28 Algieri


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Meanwhile, Bama's fingers are on fire. Looking in great shape, great stamina. Looks like he's ready for 12.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bone letting a barrage of punches go. You can hear the punches loud and hard. So heavy handed. Algieri doing a great job keeping his hands up. Has lost the round big though. Needs to come out in rd 5, and realise Bone has spent a lot of his tank.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

genaro g said:


> Meanwhile, Bama's fingers are on fire. Looking in great shape, great stamina. Looks like he's ready for 12.


He's doin a nice job so far

can he keep up the pace though?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bone pressing behind the jab now, but not hyper aggressivly.
Chris standing in the middle of the ring.
Chris lands a nice right hand over the Bone jab.
Nice right and left to body of Algieri.
3 rights to body of Bone on the inside..
Bone missed rwide left and right and Algieri bans him with a 5 punch combo on the inside to the body of Bone.
Big lright from Bone caught on the glvoes, Glgieri vocering up and Bone is flurrying but lnading nothing of note while Chris lands hard rights and lefts to teh body of Bone. Hard left to body of Bone.
They are in a phone booth now.
Chris misses a counter right. They both miss wide rights.
Nice right inside from Bone.
Algieri landing nice rights and left to the body.
Lefts and rihts to body of Algieri.
Two right uppercuts on the inside land on Bone.
Algieri and Bone trading slaps and that is round.

10 - 9 Algieri
39 - 37 Algieri


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

genaro g said:


> Bone letting a barrage of punches go. You can hear the punches loud and hard. So heavy handed. Algieri doing a great job keeping his hands up. Has lost the round big though. Needs to come out in rd 5, and realise Bone has spent a lot of his tank.


NOOOOOO, I said Bone might have his moments but he can't WIN, that stops my predictions in their tracks already


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He's doin a nice job so far
> 
> can he keep up the pace though?


He's slowing down slightly. Came out for rd 5 a bit late, might need to catch a 2nd wind soon. Who knows?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Algieri pressing behind the jab misses a right.
Nice right to body of Bone.
Hard right and left to body of Algieri.
Algieri jabbing and Bone misses wide right, 5 punch combo to body of Bone.
Algieri misses a right uppercut Bone lands big right and left to body of Algieri.
They are touching each other on the inside and they get seperated.
Nice right to body of Algeri
Two lefts from Aleri to the body.
Bone lands a nice right coming in they both are getting sloppier and sloppier.
Two rights lands from Bone on the inside to the head of Chris.
They trade right hands. 
Bone ttrying to press behind a jab misses a right to the body.
They both are missing wild shots and Bone misses so wide he moves off balance.
Big left stunds Chris a bit, big leftback from Chris, they start trading on the inside and that is bell.

10 - 9 Bone
48 - 47 Algieri


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

genaro g said:


> He's slowing down slightly. Cake out for rd 5 a bit late, might need to catch a 2nd wind soon. Who knows?


Might be my fault overloading him with instructions, if he sticks to the gameplan, he can do it, no sweat


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> NOOOOOO, I said Bone might have his moments but he can't WIN, that stops my predictions in their tracks already


Algieri tries focusing on the body. Bone gets the best of him tho. Algieri thinking too much, does not look like he has his quickness and snap on his punches. This new style may be working against him. He needs to resort to his natural style if he wants back into this fight it seems. Bone could tire. Keep in mind it is a 10 rounder tho.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Might be my fault overloading him with instructions, if he sticks to the gameplan, he can do it, no sweat


Bama comes out fast into rd 6, scoring rd 5 swiftly. Has algieri up by a point tho, Bone seems to be getting the better of Algieri past couple rds imo. Bama may be gassing. He's gonna have to give it everything he's got to make it through this one.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bone jabs to the obdy
Algieri misses a sloppy hook.
Nice right from Chris lands
Chris stalking now and Bone is the one keeping range and trying to keep distance.
Trading jabs and Bone lands a nice right off the jab, nice right to the body of Algieri.

Algeri's eye is starting to swwell now.
Bone keepin distance and making Chris miss, Bone lands a nice right.
Nice left from Bone and then Chris lands a right on his way out.
Nice lefto body of Bone, Bone fires back with his own left.
Chris gets inside lands a right ot the body.
Bone lands a jab right and a left.
Jab from Chris. They trade jabs. Nice 3 punch flurry to the body from Chris.
Chris lands a nice left on Bone coming in.
Hard left and right from Bone to body of Chris..
Bone lands hard right on the inside... double left from Bone on the inside and that is round.
Pace is slowing a big and again they are getting wilder and wilder.

10 - 9 Bone
57 - 57 even
for me


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Algieri has a strong rd 6. Tries to take advantage of Bone getting off balance. Bone might be slowing down. Algieri needs to capitalize. He has to be in better shape than this.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm not liking Algieri taking this kind of punishment. He's hitting harder but doesnt look like his best attributes are being enhanced.. Taking too many clean shots. Has landed some thunder in rd 7 tho. Looks to have edged it out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Algieri back to pressing now and Bone is trying to move on the outside.
They trade jabs, Chris misses a jab down low.
They trade jabs to the head.Missed right fom Bone.
Lead right and right to body of Chris from Bone.
Chris pressing now and Bone gets inside and ties up.
Lead right from Bone.. NIce Left to the head and body from Bone.
Chris lands a nice flurry to the body, Bone landing some nice rights and lefts during that flurry to the head of Chris..
They tie up and get seperarted. Hard left from Bone catches Chis.
They are mauling each other inside and Chriss popping the body of Bone..
Bone starting to tie up Chris on the inside.
Nice right to body of Chris, big right form Bone busts Bone's nose. Hard left to body of Chris . Nice right from Chris. Hard left and right fom inside of Chis. bone starting to land nice rights and lefts to bod y of Chris on the inside.
Chris is landing a lot of pity=patter shots on the inside and that is round.

10 - 9 Algieri
67 - 66 Algieri


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sounds like a good fight, fucking Erick Bone does well when im not watching, got a BONE to pick with him


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Sounds like a good fight, fucking Erick Bone does well when im not watching, got a BONE to pick with him


Bones camp tells Bone to stop fighting inside going into the 8th. He's boxing and moving more. Fatigue may be settling in as well. Algieri also inactive but looks fresh.

ALGIERI PUTS BONE DOWN WITH A RIGHT HAND BODY SHOT.

Edit: Knockdown was more of a balance issue. Bone front left foot tripped over Algieri front foot while moving backwards. Punch did land tho.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8

Chris pressing behind the jab, Bone flurries to the guard and gets out of range.
Nice jab right form Bone lands to head of Chris.
Stiff jab from Bone.. Hard right and right left from Bone on Chris.
Chris missing his jab while trying to press.
Bone moving and trying to fight at a distance now.. Missedleft from Bone. Nice short right from Chis.
Nice left left hook from Bone.
Bone with the stiff. la. missed right from Bone and he eats a stiff jab while thwoing and missing a right.
Chris jabbing and pressing, double jab and right missees.
Chris lands a nice short right on the inside..
4 jabs from Chriss.

Jab right to body of Chris.
Block rleft hook from Bone,
Bone walks into a right and a flurry to the body fom Algieri.
Nice right from Algieri, lead left from Chris.
Stiff body shot from Algieri knocks Bone down.
Bone up
Chris pressing now and that is bell

Replay shows it was a trip

10 - 8 Algieri
77 - 74 Algieri


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

OHHHHHH Go on Algieri, haha theres something to be said for this reading a fight with you two haha


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Both doing some good, but sloppy inside work on th e inside. Both fighters refusing to take a step back. BOTH ARE FIRING OFF NON STOP. BOTH FIGHTERS TAKING A LOT OF PUNISHMENT. CLOSE ROUND!.....BAMA!!!(read that like you would hear Harold Lederman.....JIM!!!)


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 9

Chris stalking lands nice combo on Bone
Nice left from Chris, missed jab right from Bone.
Nice left to body of Chris.
Right lands around guard of Algieri.
NIce righto body of Chris.
Nice right from Chi to body of Bone.
Bone out pressing now landing nice rights to the body inside and trying to tie up. Algieri landing nice rights and lefts to the body of Bone.
Bone back to throwing shots to body of Chris..
Nice jab right from Chris lands. 
Bone trying to hold on and Chris is banging Bone to the body and head.Hard 5 punch combo hurts Bone to the body then head.
Big left from Algeiri.
Chris banging and flurrying on Bone and stunning him. Hard double left from Chris.
They are flurrying and Bone is clearing getting the worst of it.

10 - 9 Algieri
87 - 83 Algieri


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

If Bone makes it to the end that's 2/2 come on Erick you dick


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10

Bone jabbing and eats a nice left hook from Chris.
Chris stalking Bone comes in and eats a Chris left hook.
Nice right to body of Bone.
Chris stalking and landing the jab.
Nice right from Algieri.
Bone flurrying on the guard of Chris.
Missed right and left from Bone.. 
Bone eats ahrd right and left coming in to throw a flurry.
Chris stalking now and Bone is wlaking back.
Chris jabbing and lans a nice left hook and then a right han.d
Big rigth of a jab, nice left hook and right from Chris.
Chris lands a nice left hook and straight right.. Hard double left from Chris body and head. Lead right and left from Chris. Hard left to bod yof Bone. Bone eats a nice right hand coming in. Nice rigth to body of Chris. Nice left to body of Chris. Chris turns him lands a nice right to the obdy.. Nice left to body of Bone. Bone wats a right upperscut. Nice left from Chris. Bone flurrying ands a a uppercut, but Algieri flurries back lands a right and that is the bell.

10 - 9 Algieri
97 - 92 Algieri


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Algieri being the aggressor majority of rd 10. Bone fighting back hard. Algieri does some clean work, looks to be winning the rd. Bone finishes strong in the last minute.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

UD
lederman 95 - 94
McNair Weisfeld 97 - 92
Chris Algieri

Julie Lederman proves just like her dad she is a horrible judge


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok, 2/2 Nice job Sweethome Bama

and Genaro G


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Algieri looks ready for the pickings though at 147.
He gets touched way too much and I thinks its the beginning of the end for him.

Showtime card starts in 40minuters
So we are taking a break.
See you all later


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Showtime card starts in 40minuters
> So we are taking a break.
> See you all later


Phew. Thought Cuellar-Oquendo was already up


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Ok, 2/2 Nice job Sweethome Bama
> 
> and Genaro G


I much more like to call the action that to score it. I feel Algieri shouldn't be taking those kind of punches. However his balance is much better and it's good he isn't too light on his feet and in awkward position which I what caused him to get knocked down by punches he doesn't see vs Pac and Provodnikov. But I'm not so sure about his trying to sit down on so many of his shots. His left hand is great. His right hand still needs a lot of work. Definitely needs to vary his speed more often like he used to.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

So does this mean the boxnation feed has a few repeats? ffs, I've read it all here!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

I would tell Algieri that he's learned what he needs to from Jackson. He's adapted more of a pro style but it's just not Algieri. He stayed inside and acted like a puncher. The algieri u once saw who would dip low inside feint with the earmuffs, spin around and club his opponent with some left hooks or completely control his opponent with his long rangy left hand is no more. The footwork of Algieri also looks diminished. Someone needs to show Algieri how to be Algieri. He needs to find a different trainer.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> So does this mean the boxnation feed has a few repeats? ffs, I've read it all here!


Yeah, it's annoying. But it sounds like Algieri-Bone was a good one, so i guess i'll watch.

I remember seeing Bone a couple of times before he fought Porter, he's good lil fighter for sure.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah, it's annoying. But it sounds like Algieri-Bone was a good one, so i guess i'll watch.
> 
> I remember seeing Bone a couple of times before he fought Porter, he's good lil fighter for sure.


Yeah

"I actually thought Bone would give Porter more problems than he did, doing a bit of research on his he looked decent but Porter looked too powerful, Algieri poses a different set of problems, Algieri UD but Bone may have his moments, he seems up for it"

I said this at first


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Algeri has regressed.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

What a round 9 for Algieri lol if he had power he would have took Bone's head off


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

We are live for the main card
folks


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> We are live for the main card
> folks


Signing in momentarily


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

SJS20 said:


> Algeri has regressed.


Yeah with his height and speed and lack of power he shouldnt be fighting on the inside, shows you had bad Khan's defense is Algieri was landing 'power' punches all night


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Seems most of you all have the ability to see these fights, so I'll be passing on the play by play and will just score, if I even do that.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Seems most of you all have the ability to see these fights, so I'll be passing on the play by play and will just score, if I even do that.


Dont score any of them


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Dont score any of them


If I do you'll get over it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Dont score any of them


Don't listen to this guy, please do score.

I've had a long day and need a good laugh.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm glad this fight was able to bring you out of retirement, Bama


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Dont score any of them


This, oh god this.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Don't listen to this guy, please do score.
> 
> I've had a long day and need a good laugh.


Lol he just picks which boxer he loves and then makes him win every round unless he gets knocked down


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

So who you guys got?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Man I wish Pirog was here, MW would be really exciting.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Lol he just picks which boxer he loves and then makes him win every round unless he gets knocked down


I know, it's hilarious.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm glad this fight was able to bring you out of retirement, Bama


You know it, looks I had quite a fanbase judging by the haters.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> So who you guys got?


Pedro Quillen

He's had the better opposition, as long as he doesn't gas or lose his mind like he tends to do.

Jacobs could win too I just think Pedro is better.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cuelllar and Oquendo are in the ring and getting ready to go


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone doing that Showstreak shit?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You know it, looks I had quite a fanbase judging by the haters.


Ignore the haters


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> You know it, looks I had quite a fanbase judging by the haters.


:yep yeah they'll never admit it out right though :smile


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cuellar good start


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Oquendo looking a bit overpowered already


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

ref warns Buellar for landing a punch
SMH


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Much better by Oquendo if he keeps the distance


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 9 Cuellar for me


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Oquendo standing taller, much better


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I know, it's hilarious.


:lol: I have to admit it I found it funny when I realised he was trolling, the first couple of times I thought he was dead serious


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

close fight-


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 9 Oquendo
19 - 19 even

Close rounds though could easily be 2 - 0 in either direction so far


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Cuellar
9-10 Quendo


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> Cuellar vs Oquendo..tough one, Cuellar is open, but strong, Oquendo is pretty much the same but a little bit slower, yet more battle tested. I think this is fight of the night, 50/50 for me


I hope it stays this way to give me 3/3 but also hope not because I don't think I can be bothered with a full fight

Want the main event


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Quillin looks huge!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oquendo has the wrong gameplan.
Starting to fade already.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Cuellar
9-10 Quendo
10-9 Cuellar


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 3 
10 - 9 Cuellar
29 - 28 Cuellar

Looks like it might be the beginning of the end, an ice left seems to have buzzed him a bit late


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Oquendo boxing nice but doesn't seem to be making a dent with the power.

Cuella coming forward in straight lines...knockdown, but Oquendo doesnt sem hurt, more confusion, he's standing inside too much now though. Cuellar wil beat him up if he stays at this range


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Cuellar
9-10 Quendo
10-9 Cuellar
10-8 Cuellar


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 4
10 - 8 (I think it was a bogus knockdown a trip) Cuellar
39 - 36 Cuellar


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Last 3 rounds has been for Cuellar. Oquendo landed a nice one tho


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mid-Long range suits Oquendo clearly


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Good shots and workrate by Cuellar but could you imagine what a good counter puncher would do to him?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

MUCH better by Cuellar, using his feet after I talk about him coming in straight lines


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 5
10 - 9 Cuellar
Starting to runaway with it now
49 - 45 Cuellar


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Dominant Cuellar rd. I can see a KO in the next 3


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Is this an entertaining fight? It doesn''not seem so to me.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Cuellar
9-10 Quendo
10-9 Cuellar
10-8 Cuellar (replay shows the KD was a trip)
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 6
10 - 9 Cuellar
59 - 54 Cuellar

Website starting to die


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Is this an entertaining fight? It doesn''not seem so to me.


Pretty onesided
to be honest, thought oquendo would atleast try


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Fuck it I'll say it, Cuellar might walk onto one here


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

holy crap I can't wait for the main event


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Cuellar settling to just win the rounds, not trying to walk down Oquendo like in the 6th


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cuellar is sooooooo open


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7
10 - 9 Cuellar
Cuellar gassing a bit we'll see if he can keep the energy and pace up.
69 - 63 Cuellar


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Cuellar settling to just win the rounds, not trying to walk down Oquendo like in the 6th


Oquendo is keeping him a bit honest, last couple rounds he's landed some good ones.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

cokehead angel garcia in the house.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oquendo is keeping him a bit honest, last couple rounds he's landed some good ones.


It seems to me that Cuellar just gassed a bit. Needed that oquendo hook a moments ago to resume his onslaught


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Cuellar
9-10 Quendo
10-9 Cuellar
10-8 Cuellar (replay shows the KD was a trip)
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cuellar taking the initiative, Oquento getting desperate


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 7
10 -9 Cuellar
79 - 72 Cuellar


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Haymon reuses too many opponents. 

I understand bringing back somebody who usually performs well like an Aaron Martinez but watching guys like Campillo, Oquendo, Luis Grajeda or Orlando Lora over and over again gets boring


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Haymon reuses too many opponents.
> 
> I understand bringing back somebody who usually performs well like an Aaron Martinez but watching guys like Campillo, Oquendo, Luis Grajeda or Orlando Lora over and over again gets boring


I do agree about that. Oquendo beat Gonzales in his last fight, so I like this matchup in this case.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 8
10 - 9 Cuellar
89 - 81 Cullar


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn everybody came out to see this fight. Broner had a bunch of boos


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Lol huge boos at Broner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Surprised mIke Tyson isn't in the audience


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

95-95


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Is the main event on after this?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Oquendo actually fights how he should have done 10 rounds too late


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Cuellar
9-10 Quendo
10-9 Cuellar
10-8 Cuellar (replay shows the KD was a trip)
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar
9-10 Oquendo


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 10
10 - 9 Cuellar
99 - 90 Cuellar


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

This fight is shit


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> I hope it stays this way to give me 3/3 but also hope not because I don't think I can be bothered with a full fight
> 
> Want the main event


Yeah this is boring now, Cuellar UD, Oquendo lost his chance

Unless you go by SRLs card


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Who is the guy commentating ? I thought it was Porter but he's in the crowd.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yall can watch Quillin warming up in his locker room live on Facebook

https://www.facebook.com/CHOCOLATEK...2971743457/?type=2&theater&notif_t=live_video


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Oquendo needs a KO, doesn't look like he'll get one.

Cuellar is very limited though, how did he become a Champion?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> Who is the guy commentating ? I thought it was Porter but he's in the crowd.


Poaulie


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Brickfists said:


> Who is the guy commentating ? I thought it was Porter but he's in the crowd.


It's Leonard


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 11
10 - 9 Oquendo
108 - 100 Cuellar


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Is Cuellar the worst "champion" in the sport today?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> Is Cuellar the worst "champion" in the sport today?


One of them


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Oquendo round. He needs a KO to win tho


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Leonard has it 114-114


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

this is a dreadful championship fight. crowd hasn't turned though...


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Leonard has it 114-114


Lol.

Bama didn't come through, good to see someone did.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Poaulie





The Kraken said:


> It's Leonard


Sorry, I'm watching the Boxnation coverage. Its Dave Bontempo and some other guy.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Actually is it even SRL? Who is it with Dave Bontempo? BRIAN ADAMS!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Round 12
10 - 9 Oquendo
117 - 110 Cuellar

-----
Barclays must have some killer fries, Adrien killing those things


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Cuellar
9-10 Quendo
10-9 Cuellar
10-8 Cuellar (replay shows the KD was a trip)
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar
10-9 Cuellar
9-10 Oquendo
9-10 Oquendo
9-10 Oquendo 
116-111 Cuellar

Peter Quillin - "FaceTime from Floyd Mayweather wishing me well, blessed"


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Oquendo needs a KO, doesn't look like he'll get one.
> 
> Cuellar is very limited though, how did he become a Champion?


By KOing Vic Darchinyan


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Round 12
> 10 - 9 Oquendo
> 117 - 110 Cuellar
> 
> ...


Im proud of you my man, you turned over a new leaf, 2016 will be a good year for you (lol)


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Lol.
> 
> Bama didn't come through, good to see someone did.


Sorry its Brian Adams who has it 114-114


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

9-2 Cuellar. Didnt scored the 1st


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Vaitor said:


> By KOing Vic Darchinyan


After struggling for a few rounds against Vics overhand left


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank God that fight is over.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

McKay Morgan - 116 -111
Taylor 120 - 107
Jesus Cuellar


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

116-111
116-111
120-107

UD to Jesus Cuellar


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> 10-9 Cuellar
> 9-10 Quendo
> 10-9 Cuellar
> 10-8 Cuellar (replay shows the KD was a trip)
> ...


Floyd dick riding for him isn't gonna stop Jacobs from taking him out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cuellar looking to cash out soon.
Cant blame him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mr. Wilder about to interview.
Can't wait to see whats next


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

The Kraken said:


> After struggling for a few rounds against Vics overhand left


Yep


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> By KOing Vic Darchinyan


I watched part of that fight, knew Vic was gonna get his shit pushed in. Vacant belt or was Vic holding a title?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I watched part of that fight, knew Vic was gonna get his shit pushed in. Vacant belt or was Vic holding a title?


No but he smacked Cuellar a few times and was winning before his old chin and legs gave out


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> No but he smacked Cuellar a few times and was winning before his old chin and legs gave out


Right but did Cuellar take his title or was it for a vacant title?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Deontay looking sharp... but them gloves :verysad


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Don't know why Haymon has Deontay in NYC.
He needs to keep up the building in the south.
Birmingham, Memphis, Atlanta, Charlotte. 
BUild him up regionally


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Deontay looking sharp... but them gloves :verysad


He is probably super cold. LOL
He is from alabama. Shit its going to be in the 70s down here next week.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Deontay looking sharp... but them gloves :verysad


Lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Don't know why Haymon has Deontay in NYC.
> He needs to keep up the building in the south.
> Birmingham, Memphis, Atlanta, Charlotte.
> BUild him up regionally


Hell yes. Mayweather is repordley putting Broner vs Theopane in Atlanta in late January. I will surely be going to that. I hope Wilder fights here soon also. The last fight that was hear worth shit was Roy Jones vs Alexander :lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Right but did Cuellar take his title or was it for a vacant title?


No Cuellar was interim and fought Vic for the full title after Walters vacated I think


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> No Cuellar was interim and fought Vic for the full title after Walters vacated I think


Got it. Thanks


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

antoine Douglas, I don't think he is any where close to being ready yet.
I Demetrius Andrade is gonna be the wild card for me if he goes up to 160


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I watched part of that fight, knew Vic was gonna get his shit pushed in. Vacant belt or was Vic holding a title?


Vacant I think. Boxrec says that Vics previous fight was in Chetumal against some nohoper from Chihuahua


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

It's really hard not to root for Jacobs. I like Quillin though as well


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Danny Jacobs son is fat as fuck.
lil man so big his pants busting off. LOL


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vaitor said:


> Vacant I think. Boxrec says that Vics previous fight was in Chetumal against some nohoper from Chihuahua


Orale, yeah I remember thinking Vic doesn't have a chance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

A Quillin fight doesn't seem right without @michigan warrior.

Twitter has it 55% Quillin and 45% Jacobs winning


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Hell yes. Mayweather is repordley putting Broner vs Theopane in Atlanta in late January. I will surely be going to that. I hope Wilder fights here soon also. The last fight that was hear worth shit was Roy Jones vs Alexander :lol:


Wait, Broner vs Theophane is real?

Is the homie Brones really gonna become a cherrypicker like he said he would after the Khabib fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> A Quillin fight doesn't seem right without @*mic*higan warrior.
> 
> Twitter has it 55% Quillin and 45% Jacobs winning


Did he get banned again?
I"m just happy Quillin didn't say that gay ass I'll take your chocolate shit again. LOL


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> It's really hard not to root for Jacobs. I like Quillin though as well


Agreed, I actually like Jacobs more but I've kept a close eye on Quillin over the years and despite the talk of him avoiding ths guy and that guy, when he gets in there, he's explosive. Andy Lee was on the form of his life but Quillin could have stopped him in the first, and remember way back in the day, Quillin looked amazing against Craig McEwan who gave Andy Lee hell.

I think this "Battle of Brooklyn" occasion might inspire Quillin to fight out of his skin.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

How much does Quillin weigh tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Wait, Broner vs Theophane is real?
> 
> Is the homie Brones really gonna become a cherrypicker like he said he would after the Khabib fight


lol seems like it. As long as Broner stays active and fights somebody legit afterward, I'm ok with it 


Sweethome_Bama said:


> Did he get banned again?
> I"m just happy Quillin didn't say that gay ass I'll take your chocolate shit again. LOL


lol Quillin trying to appeal to a new fanbase is all :hey

and I thought I saw him posting a couple of days ago, but who knows


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Man I"m excited


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

kudos to champion jacobs for asking for this fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Agreed, I actually like Jacobs more but I've kept a close eye on Quillin over the years and despite the talk of him avoiding ths guy and that guy, when he gets in there, he's explosive. Andy Lee was on the form of his life but Quillin could have stopped him in the first, and remember way back in the day, Quillin looked amazing against Craig McEwan who gave Andy Lee hell.
> 
> I think this "Battle of Brooklyn" occasion might inspire Quillin to fight out of his skin.


yeah Quillin seems like the type to fight up and down to the level of his competition. He's made it surprisingly far for his little amateur experience


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

50 KOs between them


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

War Quillin!

They both have shakey defenses but Jacob has a bad chin and Quillin is probably the bigger puncher with his wild swings, Quillin by stoppage but too hard to predict rounds


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I picked Quillin to win this, but i'm gonna give Jacobs a 5 round head start on my card as a result of their choices of walk in music. What the fuck was that shit Quillin walked in to?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I picked Quillin to win this, but i'm gonna give Jacobs a 5 round head start on my card as a result of their choices of walk in music. What the fuck was that shit Quillin walked in to?


Bieber


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm picking Quillin.

Also, did they make a gay Brooklyn belt like they did for Paulie/Judah?


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Number 5 ranked contender? LOL


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> Number 5 ranked contender? LOL


WBA :hey


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

KOTF said:


> Bieber


11 round head start for Jacobs it is then.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

JAcobs wins this, people.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

What!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

WTF!!!!

Danny Jacobs KO1


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

WTF?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Wooooooooooow


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

WTF why didn't Quillen hold, he ain't Mexican.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JACOBS!!!!!!!!!!
Peter Quillin was gonna go after eating that right,
Ref got scared as fuck, but Jacobs merked the shit out of Quillin.
Told you


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

atsch


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

WHOAH!!!!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Referee panicked.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

OHHHH SHIIIT the _last_ thing i expected


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Damn no complaints from me. Quillin needs to learn how to hold or at least take a knee


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Referee panicked.


Shoulda given him a count


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Told you all, once you go through someone like Pirog you are going to be better if you recover.
Pirog destroys all these guys


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Quillin is retarded, didn't take a knee and didn't hold, just stood there and got his crap pushed in


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh shit


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Ref shouldve gave a count


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

MIRACLE MAN!!!!!! 

Quillin doesn't know how to take a knee or hold ! atsch

Amazing :rofl Happy to e wrong


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

good stoppage

pq was done


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

A.C.S said:


> Ref shouldve gave a count


Quillin should have took a knee


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quillen killed it, ate a million shots then tried to hold.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Terrible stoppage, but just prolonging the invitable.
Quillin was done, done after that last right.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Legit stoppage by ref. Quillin was KOed on his feet. 

Jacobs didnt came to fuck around


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

That was a horrible stoppage


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Idk how I feel about that stoppage. Quillin been buzzed early before and came back. I've seen worse tho


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

What the fuck was Ian John Lewis doing?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Who would have expected that. Miracle Man got the job done :cheers


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Jacobs's power is foreal. 11-0 with 11KOs since the loss to Pirog


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Quillin's eyes were gone


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Worst stoppage of the year.

Corruption on full display, once again. Unbelievable.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

While I think the ref should've given a count I don't think Quillen was going to recover. He ate way too many clean shots.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh shit.. That is a really big win. I hope Jacobs tries to make the GGG fight happen. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

What the fuck was that? Lmao. What a shit stoppage.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I just don:T know about that stoppage. Quill in was gone.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Said it.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't argue with the stoppage but dammit I wanted so much more


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jacobs's power is foreal. 11-0 with 11KOs since the loss to Pirog


:deal


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Quillin's eyes were gone


No they wren't, he was looking at Jacobs, ready to go.

95% of Jacob's flurries had been blocked. Quillin wasn't ready to go, just buzzed.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Jacobs's power is foreal. 11-0 with 11KOs since the loss to Pirog


Told you, some of yall were sleeping on White Chocolate, but that beating is what made Jacobs what he is today.
Pirog beat that cancer out of him and beat the heart of a champion into him.
Pressure makes diamonds or busts pipes


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

He is FUCKED! Jacobs blitzed him


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> No they wren't, he was looking at Jacobs, ready to go.
> 
> 95% of Jacob's flurries had been blocked. Quillin wasn't ready to go, just buzzed.


Lol.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

SMH...


----------



## Hagler (May 26, 2013)

Went for a piss and missed it..lol, had to watch replay, strange stoppage but PQ looked stunned..


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Right guy (and better) won. Ref could have waited one more shot, but whatever, that last shot was so clean, Quillin did the dance.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Gotta let the fight go on at least a little while longer in a fight like this. Great win for Jacobs...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> No they wren't, he was looking at Jacobs, ready to go.
> 
> 95% of Jacob's flurries had been blocked. Quillin wasn't ready to go, just buzzed.


Gonna have to agree to disagree here.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Quillin's eyes were gone


but you said it was a bad stoppage?

it was a solid stoppage

pq was done. everything was spinning

finished


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

dont worry guys we got figueroa vs demarco next saturday


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Gonna have to agree to disagree here.


Well, you have to be wrong once in a while. I forgive you.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Told you, some of yall were sleeping on White Chocolate, but that beating is what made Jacobs what he is today.
> Pirog beat that cancer out of him and beat the heart of a champion into him.
> Pressure makes diamonds or busts pipes


:rofl


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

Had no problem with the stoppage. If quillin had taken a knee, he wouldn't have taken the last huge shot that did him in.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> No they wren't, he was looking at Jacobs, ready to go.
> 
> 95% of Jacob's flurries had been blocked. Quillin wasn't ready to go, just buzzed.


No, Quillin is to blame, he should have held, or took a knee.

And as for "He was looking at him" well, then the referee wouldn't have interupted, he was staggering like he downed a bottle of JD, by the time his eyes were set the referee had stopped Jacobs from seriously hurting him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> but you said it was a bad stoppage?
> 
> it was a solid stoppage
> 
> ...


It was a bad stoppage. 
Ref was overwhelmed completely and mentally froze, panicked and was lost.
Should have never broken up the action period when Quillin stumbled, and then we wouldn't even be tlaking about this.
You don't break the action for no reason and then look at the guy and stop the fight.

That being said you look at Quillin's eyes and he is gone.
Eyes wide open fucking glazed and no control over his legs.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Told you, some of yall were sleeping on White Chocolate, but that beating is what made Jacobs what he is today.
> Pirog beat that cancer out of him and beat the heart of a champion into him.
> Pressure makes diamonds or busts pipes


lol it's a shame Pirog retired. Jacobs is the #2 Middleweight in the world now


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

The replays show those shots were very crisp. Quillin was on shaky legs and could have been hurt seriously if the referee let it go on. 

Although it seems quite premature, I can see why Quillin seemed done and over with.


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

One more point, the ref made a responsible and smart stoppage that probably saved quillin from some serious long term damage.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Look at the damn replay - Quillin wasn't down, and the ref didn't stop the action, so Quillin OF COURSE was looking across the ring at Jacobs, not at the ref.

I was rooting for Jacobs, but that stoppage was inexcusable.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Quill in sounds like he has a concussion.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ok @BoxingGenius27 come back u ain't banned


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

QuillinÂ´s voice shows how out he was, he still is stunned there.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Is it just me or is Quillen slurring a little already?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> lol it's a shame Pirog retired. Jacobs is the #2 Middleweight in the world now


think he's got a shot against GGG?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It was a bad stoppage.
> Ref was overwhelmed completely and mentally froze, panicked and was lost.
> Should have never broken up the action period when Quillin stumbled, and then we wouldn't even be tlaking about this.
> You don't break the action for no reason and then look at the guy and stop the fight.
> ...


and pq never contested the stoppage unlike zab judah against kt which was also a good stoppage

quillen wouldve inevitably been brutally kod

probably unconscious


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

It's Quillins own dumb ass fault he didn't take a fucking knee. All props to Jacobs. He was beating the shit outta Quillin.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Quillin taking the loss with class at least...good man


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Both showing mad respect


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

After this, don't you want to see Jacobs against GGG? Too bad it won't happen...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good to see a gracious champ and challenger. Great win.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Is it just me or is Quillen slurring a little already?


He is. Still buzzed over there.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The Kraken said:


> Quillin should have took a knee


No boxer is going to take a knee they are fighters with pride, at the time of the stoppage Quillin's legs actually fixed



Them Bones said:


> What the fuck was Ian John Lewis doing?


:rofl that was an exact copy of what he does


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Quill in sounds like he has a concussion.


You think, sounds like normal to me.
I don't understand why they are letting this man talk, he needs to be getting monitored and checked out right now.

Definitely wouldn't throw this man in there with Jacobs right now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nuclear said:


> think he's got a shot against GGG?


I don't think he's durable enough to mess with GGG, but his power is on par with GGG's. GGG delivers it much better though. I'd love to see it.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vic said:


> He is.


I thought so, he ate a ton of clean shots.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jacobs is willing to give Quillin, who he completely destroyed in one round a rematch. But not Mora who he traded knockdowns with before Mora got injured in a freak kind of accident :sad5


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Look at the damn replay - Quillin wasn't down, and the ref didn't stop the action, so Quillin OF COURSE was looking across the ring at Jacobs, not at the ref.
> 
> I was rooting for Jacobs, but that stoppage was inexcusable.


I picked Quillin, and he was FUCKED, he was fucked in the post fight interview


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

DAnny Jacobs really does have a better resume than GGG.
GGG better ask K2 to give Haymon a call


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Is it just me or is Quillen slurring a little already?


He took a lot of shots. Probably has a concussion. So ds like Bradley after to Provo fight.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

obviously was expecting more. bet they wish they had a better undercard fight...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Jacobs is willing to give Quillin, who he completely destroyed in one round a rematch. But not Mora who he traded knockdowns with before Mora got injured in a freak kind of accident :sad5


pq got caught with a shot.

it happens.

couldve easily been the other way around


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> obviously was expecting more. bet they wish they had a better undercard fight...


Cant beat a first round KO beatdown though in the main event.
Especially in a supposedly 50/50 fight going in.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

The ref did fuck up tho. He intervened assuming Quillin was going down. If the fighter doesnt actually hit the canvas, glove touches the canvas, or is saved from being knocked down by the ropes, then don't jump in between the fighters unless you're going to stop the fight. Although Jacobs would have pikely finished Quilli, bad move on the refs part.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't really complain about the stoppage. Quillin was getting fucked up hard.


----------



## church11 (Jun 6, 2013)

wow...that was shocking....hard to hate on quillin after that post-fight interview


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> DAnny Jacobs really does have a better resume than GGG.
> GGG better ask K2 to give Haymon a call


I didn't hear a peep outta Jacobs about Triple G.

He's gonna give Quillen a rematch instead, after a first round KO.

Al gonna make it happen.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> pq got caught with a shot.
> 
> it happens.
> 
> couldve easily been the other way around


How could it easily have been the other way.
Quillin had the opportunity, same as Jacobs, and Jacobs did this.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> DAnny Jacobs really does have a better resume than GGG.
> GGG better ask K2 to give Haymon a call


Wouldn't go that far, he has a very good win tonight, but GGGs MW depth means far more


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I think the winner of Lee-Saunders will push for a fight with Jacobs

We should be hearing about some progress with GGG-Canelo soon too


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Steve Bunce want's Lemieux vs Jacobs


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't even remember if Jacobs was even punched.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

The legend of Pirog continues


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I didn't hear a peep outta Jacobs about Triple G.
> 
> He's gonna give Quillen a rematch instead, after a first round KO.
> 
> Al gonna make it happen.


He said he wants to fight the best, he has the opportunity to fight the Lee/Saunders winner, which is what Haymon wants and with that he can negotiate at the table for a better deal against GGG. Either way seems all good to me going forward.

Hell GGG might want to see if he can fight Jacobs and put on a better drama show.

waiting on a payday from Canelo isn't his only option though, there is nothing blocking him and K2 from working with Haymon fighters


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Its pretty clear how Jacobs feels about fighting GGG...

"Would you give him a rematch"
-Absolutely

"Would you fight GGG"
-I need to talk with my manager.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

so who do Jacobs fight now, Haymon don't have much at 160. 

Think if Andy Lee wins he'll fight Canelo or GGG instead. BJS will probably fight bums if he wins. 

Not many other guys left at 160 who are credible. 

Is a guy like Lara his best option?


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He said he wants to fight the best, he has the opportunity to fight the Lee/Saunders winner, which is what Haymon wants and with that he can negotiate at the table for a better deal against GGG. Either way seems all good to me going forward.
> 
> Hell GGG might want to see if he can fight Jacobs and put on a better drama show.
> 
> waiting on a payday from Canelo isn't his only option though, there is nothing blocking him and K2 from working with Haymon fighters


This is true, and with the change of leadership over at HBO it seems very possible.

I hope it happens.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Kush said:


> The legend of Pirog continues


GGG v Pirog is still the best fight to make at middleweight,


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> How could it easily have been the other way.
> Quillin had the opportunity, same as Jacobs, and Jacobs did this.


if quillen wouldve landed the first clean shot jacobs in all likelihood wouldve been kd or kod

01 Dec 15 / 21:24 (CST)Single1 Peter Quillin v Daniel Jacobs â€" Bout BettingDaniel Jacobs @ +150â€"$500.00 O/912642/000008/F


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> No boxer is going to take a knee they are fighters with pride, at the time of the stoppage Quillin's legs actually fixed
> 
> :rofl that was an exact copy of what he does


Step 1: Fighter gets hurt.

Step 2: Stand in between the fighters staring deep into the eyes of the hurt fighter.

Step 3: Keep standing there staring into the eyes of the hurt fighter.

Step 4: Keep standing there staring into the eyes of the hurt fighter until it's just fucking awkward and even creepy.

Step 5: Aaaaaand panic.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> so who do Jacobs fight now, Haymon don't have much at 160.
> 
> Think if Andy Lee wins he'll fight Canelo or GGG instead. BJS will probably fight bums if he wins.
> 
> ...


lara would get wrecked by pq, ggg or jacobs


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> DAnny Jacobs really does have a better resume than GGG.
> GGG better ask K2 to give Haymon a call


GGG fought some durable guys. Jacobs does have a better win tonight than GGG did against Lemieux...


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Yeah I'm disappointed about the stoppage, but I agree that the ref panicked and stopped the fight. You can tell he was conflicted about whether letting the undefeated fighter carry on or rightfully prevent the clearly hurt man from taking on more damage. 

This falls on Quillin not holding or taking a knee ultimately


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> GGG fought some durable guys. Jacobs does have a better win tonight than GGG did against Lemieux...


Pirog in a loss alone is better than GGG's career. Add Quillin to that and its head and shoulders above GGG's resume in terms of quality.

Pirog would embarass the shit out of GGG and send his ass to sleep.
You saw how a bit of the slickness of Monroe was bothering GGG at times, think what Pirog would do to his ass.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> Step 1: Fighter gets hurt.
> 
> Step 2: Stand in between the fighters staring deep into the eyes of the hurt fighter.
> 
> ...


:rofl they need to just let Bayless ref the big fights


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I'm disappointed about the stoppage, but I agree that the ref panicked and stopped the fight. You can tell he was conflicted about whether letting the undefeated fighter carry on or rightfully prevent the clearly hurt man from taking on more damage.
> 
> This falls on Quillin not holding or taking a knee ultimately


He robbed us of what was shaping to be a good fight with that.

Took 10 clean shots then tried to hold.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> if quillen wouldve landed the first clean shot jacobs in all likelihood wouldve been kd or kod
> 
> 01 Dec 15 / 21:24 (CST)Single1 Peter Quillin v Daniel Jacobs â€" Bout BettingDaniel Jacobs @ +150â€"$500.00 O/912642/000008/F


If if was a fifth we'd all be drunk.
Quillin had the opportunity to throw a punch, Jacobs went through hell before. When you have been in there with Pirog a raw athlete doesn't scare your ass.
He took care of business.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> lara would get wrecked by pq, ggg or jacobs


Agreed.

Don't know who else is there for Jacobs unless Haymon just feeds him one of his crappy prospects like Wade


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Pirog in a loss alone is better than GGG's career. Add Quillin to that and its head and shoulders above GGG's resume in terms of quality.
> 
> Pirog would embarass the shit out of GGG and send his ass to sleep.
> You saw how a bit of the slickness of Monroe was bothering GGG at times, think what Pirog would do to his ass.


You were doing so well...smh


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> GGG v Pirog is still the best fight to make at middleweight,


Is he still fighting?

I though he retired cause of a bad back.

I was really high on him when he KTFO Jacobs


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He robbed us of what was shaping to be a good fight with that.
> 
> Took 10 clean shots then tried to hold.


yeah I was begging for him to survive somehow. It's his fault that he didn't. If I was stuck in the ref's position, I probably would have given a standing 8 count which I think should be utilized more often when fighters are hurt but refuse to go down.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

One thing you have to admire about boxers, Quillin was out on his feet but still put his hands up even though he didnt have a clue where he was, he would have got taken out badly but it was just the ref was so unorganised he shouldnt have broken up the action


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

quincy k said:


> pq got caught with a shot.
> 
> it happens.
> 
> couldve easily been the other way around


Absolutely, no argument there. But there just isn't a single thing about this specific fight that warrants a rematch at all. For Mora on the other hand it could be easily be argued that he did enough to earn a rematch, but Jacobs just flat out refused to even consider giving Mora a rematch after Mora got injured.

Don't get me wrong Jacobs should beat Mora, and maybe even easily so if they rematch. And i'm not even saying that Mora should get a rematch.. i'm just saying that he did a hell of a lot more to deserve a rematch if you compare their respective fights, that's all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Don't know who else is there for Jacobs unless Haymon just feeds him one of his crappy prospects like Wade


Jermall Charlo vs Jacobs could be the fight to make in a year or 2. Andrade as well depending on what division he decides to pick.

I'm almost certain we'll see Angulo being used as cannon fodder soon


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> Absolutely, no argument there. But there just isn't a single thing about this specific fight that warrants a rematch at all. For Mora on the other hand it could be easily be argued that he did enough to earn a rematch, but Jacobs just flat out refused to even consider giving Mora a rematch after Mora got injured.
> 
> Don't get me wrong Jacobs should beat Mora, and maybe even easily so if they rematch. And i'm not even saying that Mora should get a rematch.. i'm just saying that he did a hell of a lot more to deserve a rematch if you compare their respective fights, that's all.


Money, Quillin says he was caught cold Jacobs says he will give Quillin another opportunity they rematch with everyone knowing Quillin isnt getting to get KO'd in the first, but probably gets KO'd in the 4th or 5th anyway


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I was begging for him to survive somehow. It's his fault that he didn't. If I was stuck in the ref's position, I probably would have given a standing 8 count which I think should be utilized more often when fighters are hurt but refuse to go down.


I agree, if the ref gave him a standing 8 maybe Quillen would hold and spoil to finish the round, but it's more likely that Jacobs gets another big shot in and Quillen leaves on a stretcher.

Good call in the end I think, Quillen sounded like shit in the post fight interview.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Pirog in a loss alone is better than GGG's career. Add Quillin to that and its head and shoulders above GGG's resume in terms of quality.
> 
> Pirog would embarass the shit out of GGG and send his ass to sleep.
> You saw how a bit of the slickness of Monroe was bothering GGG at times, think what Pirog would do to his ass.


maybe 5 years ago. Now I don't even know if he's still fighting. Quillin is the best fighter either of them have fought though. So id like to see Jacobs fight and win and then give Chocolate a rematch in the summer...


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Jermall Charlo vs Jacobs could be the fight to make in a year or 2. Andrade as well depending on what division he decides to pick.
> 
> I'm almost certain we'll see Angulo being used as cannon fodder soon


Angulo won his last fight didn't he?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't think he's durable enough to mess with GGG, but his power is on par with GGG's. GGG delivers it much better though. I'd love to see it.


same :cheers


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> maybe 5 years ago. Now I don't even know if he's still fighting. Quillin is the best fighter either of them have fought though. So id like to see Jacobs fight and win and then give Chocolate a rematch in the summer...


Pirog is retired, injury killed his career.
Pirog and Quillin though best two fighters hands and shoulders better than anyone GGG has fought.
Quillin gonna have to go home and work his way back up, you don't demolished in a one sided beat down and get a rematch with the champ.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I agree, if the ref gave him a standing 8 maybe Quillen would hold and spoil to finish the round, but it's more likely that Jacobs gets another big shot in and Quillen leaves on a stretcher.
> 
> Good call in the end I think, Quillen sounded like shit in the post fight interview.


Yeah that's true. I couldn't morally let Jacobs just keep beating on Quillin no matter how badly I wanted the fight to go on. So stopping it there was better than letting it go on without an 8 count.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I agree, if the ref gave him a standing 8 maybe Quillen would hold and spoil to finish the round, but it's more likely that Jacobs gets another big shot in and Quillen leaves on a stretcher.
> 
> Good call in the end I think, Quillen sounded like shit in the post fight interview.


Standing 8's are not allowed anymore, i think. We did have a standing 8 earlier today in a fight in England, but i'm pretty sure they are not allowed anymore.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

The ref should have done exactly what the ref did against Kovalev vs Pascal

Pascal stumbled across the whole ring so the ref stood right there then as soon as Kovalev landed 2 shots he jumped in, he should have said turn around, continue then stood right next to Quillin, even if he ate a hard jab he could've stopped it


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Standing 8's are not allowed anymore, i think. We did have a standing 8 earlier today in a fight in England, but i'm pretty sure they are not allowed anymore.


I did not know that, they seem like they could be useful.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Do the WBA have standinng 8s? Quillin was saved by Jacobs walking away thinking he was going down. What others say was "looking back" I call "looking out of it" Jacobs was ready to come in and drop an airstrike on Peter who showed he isn't exactly a master of survival. If there is no standing 8 then the ref has to stop it if a fighter looks so fucking gone


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Money, Quillin says he was caught cold Jacobs says he will give Quillin another opportunity they rematch with everyone knowing Quillin isnt getting to get KO'd in the first, but probably gets KO'd in the 4th or 5th anyway


Yeah. Him getting KO'd in the 1st is a bit of a shocker, and unlikely to happen again. But it's still a completely needless rematch from a boxing p.o.v.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Pirog is retired, injury killed his career.
> Pirog and Quillin though best two fighters hands and shoulders better than anyone GGG has fought.
> Quillin gonna have to go home and work his way back up, you don't demolished in a one sided beat down and get a rematch with the champ.


I don't think Quillin is head and shoulder above Lemieux, they're about the same level to me.

Agreed on Pirog, think he would've ruled the 160 division if his back didn't kill him


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> The ref should have done exactly what the ref did against Kovalev vs Pascal
> 
> Pascal stumbled across the whole ring so the ref stood right there then as soon as Kovalev landed 2 shots he jumped in, he should have said turn around, continue then stood right next to Quillin, even if he ate a hard jab he could've stopped it


I rather the ref do what he did if there is no standing 8 count. Quillen was out on his feet, another Jacobs bomb and who knows.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

After Lee beats Saunders he vs Jacobs is a great fight to make in NYC next year.

Anybody watching Rodriguez/Fuentes now ?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I did not know that, they seem like they could be useful.


They absolutely can be.. but in the hands of a dirty referee???


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> Standing 8's are not allowed anymore, i think. We did have a standing 8 earlier today in a fight in England, but i'm pretty sure they are not allowed anymore.


Thought so, AFAIK almost no governing bodies give standing counts any more


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

smh i was getting ready to watch this and its was already over


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Them Bones said:


> Yeah. Him getting KO'd in the 1st is a bit of a shocker, and unlikely to happen again. But it's still a completely needless rematch from a boxing p.o.v.


Yeah its true, no way could Quillin ever beat Jacobs now his confidence will be shot, we know Jacob's cant fight GGG because of networks so i wanna see Jacobs vs Andy Lee or Lara

Excited to see if Lara calls out Jacobs after that win


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Executioner said:


> smh i was getting ready to watch this and its was already over


:lol: I was downing a lucozade and 2 beers right before the fight then it ended in 90 seconds, I feel lost


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> Yeah its true, no way could Quillin ever beat Jacobs now his confidence will be shot, we know Jacob's cant fight GGG because of networks so i wanna see Jacobs vs Andy Lee or Lara
> 
> Excited to see if Lara calls out Jacobs after that win


What would be keeping Jacobs from fighting GGG at this point?

It wouldn't be easy but GGG is K2 does Jacobs have some sort of contract with SHO?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673348593760075776


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673348593760075776


That was definitely a premature stoppage!atsch


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Executioner said:


> That was definitely a premature stoppage!atsch


you have to see the whole thing and see the replays


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

gotta love it though. 2 weeks in a row we get a surprise...


----------



## TheBoxedOutPodcast (Oct 8, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673354318532055042


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Told you, some of yall were sleeping on White Chocolate, but that beating is what made Jacobs what he is today.
> Pirog beat that cancer out of him and beat the heart of a champion into him.
> Pressure makes diamonds or busts pipes


:rofl Bama, this is GOLD.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673361256338743296


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Stoppage maybe a bit premature, but I don't think that mattered. If the ref didn't stop it, Jacobs would have hurting Quillin even more. Excellent win!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

That wasn't a bad stoppage,and when you see the replays,you see the ref actually saw what few of us did in real time.

Full respect to both guys after but I am surprised this RBR has 23 pages!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I love that Jacobs has the win but if Quillin grabbed better and dodged that last shot that stiffened his legs,we might have seen Jacobs gas and an ATG shoot out.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Extremely happy for Jacobs, I've been a fan for years now and he's finally got his big win. Golden Boys the King of Brooklyn


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

I knew Quillin was finished when he couldn't beat Andy Lee.

Time retire and enjoy his money and family


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> That wasn't a bad stoppage,and when you see the replays,you see the ref actually saw what few of us did in real time.
> 
> Full respect to both guys after but I am surprised this RBR has 23 pages!


The replay changed my opinion, too. His eyes were dilated and not in focus. He was going to get hit repeatedly and suffer some real damage.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> What would be keeping Jacobs from fighting GGG at this point?
> 
> It wouldn't be easy but GGG is K2 does Jacobs have some sort of contract with SHO?


Al Haymon keeps all his fights in house, im not sure if Jacob's is with Al Haymon but im not sute if showtime and hbo do business


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Standing 8's are not allowed anymore, i think. We did have a standing 8 earlier today in a fight in England, but i'm pretty sure they are not allowed anymore.


Better off, it would just rob fighters of KO's or prolong the beating of the victim. Unnecessary interruption. Imagine every time a guy was hurt on his feet the ref split them up to count to 8. It would be terrible.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I knew Quillin was finished when he couldn't beat Andy Lee.
> 
> Time retire and enjoy his money and family


Quillin's heart was never in the sport you could tell, he made alot of money not fighting good opposition so wouldnt be suprised if he retired, he seems happy where he is in life so wouldnt blame him he became a world champ maybe thats enough for him


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Does anyone have the footage that shows you the refs point of view?

I saw it on the Boxnation broadcast but the Showtime one doesn't show it


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> One thing you have to admire about boxers, Quillin was out on his feet but still put his hands up even though he didnt have a clue where he was, he would have got taken out badly but it was just the ref was so unorganised he shouldnt have broken up the action


What ACTION are you even talking about? atsch:-(

PQ was out on his feet and unable to defend himself from Jacobs who was turned up all the way with a head full of steam.

That ref was anything but unorganized, thats what he is there to do, stop fighters from getting killed and seriously injured in the ring.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Look at the damn replay - Quillin wasn't down, and the ref didn't stop the action, so Quillin OF COURSE was looking across the ring at Jacobs, not at the ref.
> 
> I was rooting for Jacobs, but that stoppage was inexcusable.





Sweethome_Bama said:


> You think, sounds like normal to me.
> I don't understand why they are letting this man talk, he needs to be getting monitored and checked out right now.
> 
> Definitely wouldn't throw this man in there with Jacobs right now.


Everyone needs to see the Boxnation replay of the KO.

They show you the angle that gives you the refs point of view. When you see it, you'll know why the ref stopped the fight. It was definitely the right call.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> The replay changed my opinion, too. His eyes were dilated and not in focus. He was going to get hit repeatedly and suffer some real damage.


Do you not think the replay only highlighted what a superb call it was by the ref in real time mate?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Do you not think the replay only highlighted what a superb call it was by the ref in real time mate?


Yes, indeed it does, I thought at first it was an iffy stoppage, despite the fact I'd known for atleast twenty secs before the stoppage that PQ was really hurt..

That last shot to the temple did it though and upon seeing things from the refs point of view, where you get to see PQ's face I totally agreed with the call by the ref..

Jacobs could have shaved a decade off the quality lifespan of PQ easily if the ref had been any less competent.

PQ was even KO'd through the post fight interview and didn't even protest the stoppage cause he was so out of it


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Just caught the replay..... 
It was a fair and sensible stoppage 
Fair play from Jacobs, he got lucky with a beautiful right hand and seized the opportunity to finish him quick.

No way I'm convinced of the better man, Jacobs got lucky

Would like to see a rematch at some point. 

I want to see more of Quillen now, his management caused me to dislike the fighter but he is quality. 

Neither are even close to being kings of 160 lb division :deal


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Yes, indeed it does, I thought at first it was an iffy stoppage, despite the fact I'd known for atleast twenty secs before the stoppage that PQ was really hurt..
> 
> That last shot to the temple did it though and upon seeing things from the refs point of view, where you get to see PQ's face I totally agreed with the call by the ref..
> 
> ...


I have to be honest mate,even though I had Jacobs to win with the Bucks beating the spread so I thought on first viewing it was a bad intervention.
But when I saw that replay only to realise that the ref saw something that almost no one else did(with no replay to fall back on),I have to say it's one of the best pieces of refereeing I've seen in a while.

And good shout on the interview.I really thought he was still concussed.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Do you not think the replay only highlighted what a superb call it was by the ref in real time mate?


Yes. His pupils were dialated, glassy. His focus was not there. He was standing, but about to take a few hard head shots and go down.

the he ref did a great job seeing that in a split second.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Supposedly Jacobs is mandated to fight the winner of Eubank Jr vs O'Sullivan.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Just caught the replay.....
> It was a fair and sensible stoppage
> Fair play from Jacobs, he got lucky with a beautiful right hand and seized the opportunity to finish him quick.
> 
> ...


I thought his response to the question of "lucky punch" tonight was perfect. Nothing is lucky in the ring, it's all intentional. The left hook brought his guard down, Quillin closed his eyes, and Jacobs threw a perfect right hand behind it. Classic combo. Then he jumped on him and stayed on him, relentlessly. He could have backed off, he could have gotten caught with a wild counter, but he didn't. That's not luck, it's just boxing.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought his response to the question of "lucky punch" tonight was perfect. Nothing is lucky in the ring, it's all intentional. The left hook brought his guard down, Quillin closed his eyes, and Jacobs threw a perfect right hand behind it. Classic combo. Then he jumped on him and stayed on him, relentlessly. He could have backed off, he could have gotten caught with a wild counter, but he didn't. That's not luck, it's just boxing.


Totally agree Bogo, there is no such thing as a "lucky punch" in high level boxing. When you throw you're aiming at your opponent, and if you connect it's credit to you.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I thought his response to the question of "lucky punch" tonight was perfect. Nothing is lucky in the ring, it's all intentional. The left hook brought his guard down, Quillin closed his eyes, and Jacobs threw a perfect right hand behind it. Classic combo. Then he jumped on him and stayed on him, relentlessly. He could have backed off, he could have gotten caught with a wild counter, but he didn't. That's not luck, it's just boxing.


That's fine but if you don't want to interpret it as luck then you have to atleast say it was incredibly fortunate.

I can't take the win away from him, he was prepared for it, did all the training and preparation to seize the moment. There was an opening, he caught Quillen cold ad rocked him and then did the business to force a referee stoppage. I'm not overly convinced by this win but, hopefully we havent seen the last of Quillen v Jacobs. I don't want to take it away from Jacobs either.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Told you, some of yall were sleeping on White Chocolate, but that beating is what made Jacobs what he is today.
> Pirog beat that cancer out of him and beat the heart of a champion into him.
> Pressure makes diamonds or busts pipes


Rarely do I disagree with Bama.
He's usually dead-on accurate.
But this post is his most accuratest.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Do you not think the replay only highlighted what a superb call it was by the ref in real time mate?


Hey Paul, got up late for the fight (too many beers) so the only replays I've caught so far were Showtime highlights from a grainy source and a fight replay from the Scene which was small and allowed no fullscreen...from what I saw at 5.30 this morning through tired eyes was a fucking one minute slugfest. Was Quillin really that done for, or should the referee let it go a bit longer? I'm going to pick up a clearer copy of the fight sometime this morning.

edit: I'm going to answer my own question after seeing a clearer copy of the fight - he was fucked. Good stoppage.


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

http://gfycat.com/RemoteScaredGuernseycow

Damn after the close up on his face, Quillen was really out of it imo. Good stoppage, he was a on a silver platter for Danny there.

PS in case you guys missed peter quillen's sister getting gouged in the eye during the fight,

http://gfycat.com/UncomfortableDismalAnemone :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Just remembered Peter Quillen is 32. Not many years left in his career. Why do I still get the impression he's a youngish fighter? Probably because he's relatively untested, unmemorable and had a safe career to date.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Great call from the ref.
The ref took a second to look at Quillin before stepping in and he was in no position to defend himself.
He was on Judah legs and more importantly he wouldnt have seen any punches coming.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> http://gfycat.com/RemoteScaredGuernseycow
> 
> Damn after the close up on his face, Quillen was really out of it imo. Good stoppage, he was a on a silver platter for Danny there.
> 
> ...


in 85 seconds Jacobs landed 27 from 53 punches most of them power punches on a dazed opponent. The attack was intense, must have been hell of a sight being right in front of that. Quillen was out on his feet and wasn't defending himself. Not much else you can do


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Kampioni said:


> PS in case you guys missed peter quillen's sister getting gouged in the eye during the fight,
> 
> http://gfycat.com/UncomfortableDismalAnemone :rofl:rofl:rofl


:lol: What the fuck was that?


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I said that Jacobs should likely win, i didn't expect a stoppage but you don't even have to watch their fights but simply look at their open workouts and see how much better of a boxer Jacobs is. But looking at the fights it's even more clear as both have power and while Quillin is more durable he also underperforms so beside a big punch it was likely that Jacobs would just win, I just expected him to win a clear decision


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

browsing said:


> What ACTION are you even talking about? atsch:-(
> 
> PQ was out on his feet and unable to defend himself from Jacobs who was turned up all the way with a head full of steam.
> 
> That ref was anything but unorganized, thats what he is there to do, stop fighters from getting killed and seriously injured in the ring.


Im talking about when Quillin stumbled across the ring the ref went in the middle of them 2 for no reason...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That's fine but if you don't want to interpret it as luck then you have to atleast say it was incredibly fortunate.
> 
> I can't take the win away from him, he was prepared for it, did all the training and preparation to seize the moment. There was an opening, he caught Quillen cold ad rocked him and then did the business to force a referee stoppage. I'm not overly convinced by this win but, hopefully we havent seen the last of Quillen v Jacobs. I don't want to take it away from Jacobs either.


Well that's the same thing, fortunate and lucky lol. But I understand what you're saying, it's not necessarily an outcome that can be repeated easily.



Pedrin1787 said:


> Totally agree Bogo, there is no such thing as a "lucky punch" in high level boxing. When you throw you're aiming at your opponent, and if you connect it's credit to you.


:thumbsup


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> http://gfycat.com/RemoteScaredGuernseycow
> 
> Damn after the close up on his face, Quillen was really out of it imo. Good stoppage, he was a on a silver platter for Danny there.
> 
> ...


:lol: I saw that. What the hell.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

quincy k said:


> lara would get wrecked by pq, ggg or jacobs


Please, Peter Quillin is nothing in the big stage, Lara easily wins 10 or 11 rounds against him. GGG vs him would be similar to what happened yesterday.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> Please, Peter Quillin is nothing in the big stage, Lara easily wins 10 or 11 rounds against him. GGG vs him would be similar to what happened yesterday.


lara has questionable, if not weak, punch resistance at 154.

at 160 he gets caught and kod. 160s will have zero respect for his power and will walk him down

jacobs, ggg and pq will literally chase him like a tiger against a gazelle


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/video-peter-quillin-breaks-down-his-defeat-jacobs--99021

pq pure class

no bad stoppage; he just got caught with a shot


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/673363965070589952


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Rarely do I disagree with Bama.
> He's usually dead-on accurate.
> But this post is his most accuratest.





thehook13 said:


> *in 85 seconds Jacobs landed 27 from 53 punches* most of them power punches on a dazed opponent. The attack was intense, must have been hell of a sight being right in front of that. Quillen was out on his feet and wasn't defending himself. Not much else you can do


Punches that are blocked by the opponent's gloves and arms do not count as "landed," no matter what the propaganda-fueld punch stats may say. Jacobs threw a ton, but only a few of those punches actually scored. Whether or not you think the stoppage was fair (I still think it was outrageous) that's a simple fact.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Couldn't quite believe it, i was expecting a longer fight than that. Was expecting Quillin to get outboxed before his power baled him out. Hopefully Jacobs shows more ambition than Quillin ever did and we get a Jacobs Golovkin matchup, 2nd best fight that can be made at middleweight now.


----------



## VG_Addict (Mar 13, 2013)

I don't know why this stoppage is controversial. Quillin took like 20 unanswered punches.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> Great call from the ref.
> The ref took a second to look at Quillin before stepping in and he was in no position to defend himself.
> He was on Judah legs and more importantly he wouldnt have seen any punches coming.





A.C.S said:


> Im talking about when Quillin stumbled across the ring the ref went in the middle of them 2 for no reason...





VG_Addict said:


> I don't know why this stoppage is controversial. Quillin took like 20 unanswered punches.


TBH yeah it was a fair stoppage, BUT I think the ref thought Quillin got knocked down, Quillin stumbled past the ref and it looked like he was falling down... I think the ref broke the action thinking Quillin was on the deck, then realised WHOOPS he is still on his feet!!! He couldnt give a standing 8 so stopped the fight... I may be wrong, but its a possibility...


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

NoMas said:


> TBH yeah it was a fair stoppage, BUT I think the ref thought Quillin got knocked down, Quillin stumbled past the ref and it looked like he was falling down... I think the ref broke the action thinking Quillin was on the deck, then realised WHOOPS he is still on his feet!!! He couldnt give a standing 8 so stopped the fight... I may be wrong, but its a possibility...


Yeah he thought Quillin was going down so jumped in, reminds me of when Cortez stepped in front of Floyd and Hatton but then Hatton actually went down so looked like the ref knew what he was doing


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

NoMas said:


> TBH yeah it was a fair stoppage, BUT I think the ref thought Quillin got knocked down, Quillin stumbled past the ref and it looked like he was falling down... I think the ref broke the action thinking Quillin was on the deck, then realised WHOOPS he is still on his feet!!! He couldnt give a standing 8 so stopped the fight... I may be wrong, but its a possibility...


Yeah I kind of get this sense too, even though I didn't mind the stoppage. He looked a bit confused and maybe acted instinctively after realizing he didn't go down. Like "shit, I separated them but he didn't go down, I was about to stop it so I guess I should now". Because he was looking really closely at Quillin there when he was getting beat up.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Yeah I kind of get this sense too, even though I didn't mind the stoppage. He looked a bit confused and maybe acted instinctively after realizing he didn't go down. Like "shit, I separated them but he didn't go down, I was about to stop it so I guess I should now". Because he was looking really closely at Quillin there when he was getting beat up.


Yeah basically thats what I was trying to say mate... IMO was fair stoppage in the end though, because Quillin although he is a tough dude, was gonna take even more clean punches... But it goes to show the ref did fck up to an extent if he did think Quilllin hit the canvas but subsequently didnt, its a tough job but the refs need to be more switched on, boxing can do with a 'controversial' endings...



A.C.S said:


> Yeah he thought Quillin was going down so jumped in, reminds me of when Cortez stepped in front of Floyd and Hatton but then Hatton actually went down so looked like the ref knew what he was doing


Ah dont, Cortez from memory was a terrible ref towards the end of his career...


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

NoMas said:


> TBH yeah it was a fair stoppage, BUT I think the ref thought Quillin got knocked down, Quillin stumbled past the ref and it looked like he was falling down... I think the ref broke the action thinking Quillin was on the deck, then realised WHOOPS he is still on his feet!!! He couldnt give a standing 8 so stopped the fight... I may be wrong, but its a possibility...


That's what I thought happened.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

quincy k said:


> lara has questionable, if not weak, punch resistance at 154.
> 
> at 160 he gets caught and kod. 160s will have zero respect for his power and will walk him down
> 
> jacobs, ggg and pq will literally chase him like a tiger against a gazelle


So, basically every guy that has a good punch would beat Lara in your view ? How so that never happened before, Lara was never knoked out.

Quillin has not the skills required to beat Lara imo.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> So, basically every guy that has a good punch would beat Lara in your view ? How so that never happened before, Lara was never knoked out.
> 
> Quillin has not the skills required to beat Lara imo.


pq, ggg and jacobs will show him no respect, walk him down and ko him.

all three of these guys are longer, stronger, more athletic and much better versions of canelo and alvarez had lara running for nine rounds

laras skill set is not the problem as he has the best skills at 154

its erislandrys punch resistance which is questionable at best at jmw and will be very poor at 160

if charlo can take a punch jermall beats lara down right now


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

When the stopped fighter is still saying "the ref definitely did his job" the day after the fight...

...stop complaining about the stoppage


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

I think the stoppage was premature, Quillin still had his hands up and had steadied himself after the big wobble. Quillin was hurt worse by Andy Lee and he recovered, I think it's part of the ref's job to know that. The fight didn't prove much other than Quillin is not smart when he's hurt. And I'm not a big Quillin fan nor did I lose money on this fight.


----------



## til20 (Oct 2, 2013)

I do disagree with the action of the ref in calling a hault to the action, since he obviously felt Quillin was on his way down, but in the end I don't think it really mattered. Quillin was done and had the ref not stopped the action, Jacobs would finished him right then, so either way it was over IMO. Even if we want to look at whether or not the refs evaluation was correct, I'd rather see the ref looking out for the fighters safety first and foremost. The Mago situation took place not long ago in NYC and maybe they are taking more precautions now (as they should). 

Also, I don't think this really proves a whole lot. Quillin got caught cold in the first round. It happens. I'd still give him a good chance in a rematch.

I also don't think this proves he can't take a punch. After all, Jacobs can punch (he now has a 88% KO ratio) and Quillin had only been down once before in his entire to career against Andy Lee - the same punch that stopped Korobov (who had never been stopped or knocked down) and knocked Jackson out cold.


----------

